# τριπάκι = state of mind



## nickel (Nov 10, 2010)

Το *τριπάκι* είναι ο εξελληνισμένος τύπος και συνάμα το υποκοριστικό τού *τριπ / trip*, του «ταξιδιού», όπως ονομάστηκε η ψυχεδελική εμπειρία. Βλέπω στο πρώτο εύρημα που καταγράφει το OED ότι το παραισθησιογόνο είναι η μεσκαλίνη:
1959 N. Mailer _Advertisements for Myself_ iii. 245, I took some mescaline.‥ At the end of a long and private trip which no quick remark should try to describe, the book of _The Deer Park_ floated into mind.

Το LSD δεν έστειλε σε ταξίδια ή στον άλλο κόσμο πολλά Ελληνάκια, αλλά το _τριπάκι_ έμεινε στο καθημερινό μας λεξιλόγιο και χρησιμοποιείται με μεγάλη συχνότητα, αν και δεν έχει μπει ακόμα ούτε στα σαλόνια (όπως το Αγγλικό) ούτε στα λεξικά (υπάρχει βέβαια στο slang.gr, αλλά δεν με ξετρελαίνει το λήμμα). 

Συνήθως το βλέπουμε στις φράσεις *μπαίνω στο τριπάκι / βγαίνω από το τριπάκι* (ή το *_τρυπάκι_, αφού, με τόσο μπες-βγες, έχει καταντήσει οι μισοί να το βλέπουν σαν μικρή τρύπα).

Για απόδοση προτείνω το *state of mind*, αφού τις περισσότερες φορές περιγράφει μια ιδιότυπη κατάσταση. Η σημασία υπάρχει και στα αγγλικά αν και όχι με τόσο μπες-βγες. Προσθέστε αν θέλετε παραδείγματα διαφορετικής χρήσης και διαφορετικές αποδόσεις.

Να δούμε και το αντίστροφο: πώς θα μεταφράζατε το *power trip* ή το *ego trip*;


----------



## sarant (Nov 10, 2010)

Πολύ συχνή είναι η αρνητική χρήση: δεν θα μπω στο τριπάκι (τρυπάκι) να... χχχ
Εκεί δεν ταιριάζει το state of mind. Όπως επίσης δεν ταιριάζει και σε κάμποσες άλλες χρήσεις που βλέπω στο σλανγκρ, που έχει τελικά τα πάντα:
http://www.slang.gr/lemma/show/tripaki_1272
π.χ. Μερικοί μπαίνουν στο τριπάκι να πουλήσουν πολλούς δίσκους, αντί να γράψουν καλή μουσική
ή (γκούγκλισα):
Για άλλη μια φορά κάνεις λάθος αλλά δεν θα μπω στο τριπάκι να διαφωνήσουμε και καταλαβαίνεις γιατί... 

Αυτό στα αγγλικά θα το μετέφραζα "δεν θα παρασυρθώ να...."


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 10, 2010)

nickel said:


> Να δούμε και το αντίστροφο: πώς θα μεταφράζατε το *power trip* ή το *ego trip*;


Να κάνω μια προσπάθεια. Ανάλογα με το συγκείμενο, θα μετέφραζα και τα δύο με _ολισθηρό δρόμο_ (ή ατραπό ή μονοπάτι κλπ.) + κάτι ερμηνευτικό: Δεν θα μπω στον ολισθηρό δρόμο των εξουσιαστικών πρακτικών, δεν θα τον ακολουθήσω στα εγωιστικά μονοπάτια που πήρε κ.ο.κ.


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm tripping, nickel. I'm tripping, dawg! :)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tripping


----------



## TTZ (Nov 11, 2010)

*mind loop*

Σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις το τριπάκι μπορεί να είναι κάτι σαν mind loop

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=mind loop


----------



## TTZ (Nov 11, 2010)

*"πώς θα μεταφράζατε το power trip ή το ego trip;"*

Καβαλάω το καλάμι της εξουσίας/της εγωπάθειας


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 11, 2010)

Καλώς ήρθες TTZ! :)


----------



## Zbeebz (Nov 11, 2010)

nickel said:


> Συνήθως το βλέπουμε στις φράσεις *μπαίνω στο τριπάκι / βγαίνω από το τριπάκι* (ή το *_τρυπάκι_, αφού, με τόσο μπες-βγες, έχει καταντήσει οι μισοί να το βλέπουν σαν μικρή τρύπα).



Τρύπα, τρυπάκι, κανέναν δεν φοβάσαι!
Τρύπα, τρυπάκι, τίποτα δεν θυμάσαι!
Τρύπα, τρυπάκι, απόψε πού κοιμάσαι;


----------



## skol (May 20, 2022)

«Στο παρελθόν δώσαμε την έγκριση να ενταχθεί αυτή η χώρα (σ.σ. η Ελλάδα στο ΝΑΤΟ). Εμείς δεύτερη φορά δεν θα μπούμε σε αυτό το “τρυπάκι”. Σχετικά με τη Σουηδία και τη Φινλανδία, στους αρμόδιους ξεκαθαρίσαμε πως θα πούμε όχι. Κι έτσι θα συνεχίσουμε» σημείωσε ο κ. Ερντογάν.
(Με ένα γρήγορο ψάξιμο δεν μπόρεσα να βρω τι ακριβώς είπε ο Ερντογάν)


----------



## anepipsogos (May 20, 2022)

Μήπως παίζει να είναι αυτό το παράθεμα;

This mistake has been done once. With what? With Greece. Greece and France had once left NATO and then we said ‘yes’ to them rejoining unfortunately. Take no offence but *a Muslim isn’t bitten twice from the same hole.*

https://www.tccb.gov.tr/en/news/542...-extent-that-our-sensitivities-are-respected-


----------



## skol (May 20, 2022)

ωραίο, και έτσι το trip έγινε hole!


----------

